# Time for My GA Trip....



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

So I'm heading back up to Blue Ridge November 14-17 for my bi-annual camping trip. I have fishing on the 16th covered on private water in Eliijay for the whole day....but need some suggestions for some DIY for the other 2 days. I know we will hit Tammen Park and Curtis Switch the afternoon of the 14th after we get there....but need some suggestions for the 15th. I have never caught a brookie on fly so adding that to the list would be cool. Thanks in advance!


----------



## GaG8tor (Jul 8, 2019)

A good spot if you’re willing to make the drive would be the Upper Chattahoochee near Helen. I lived up there for about 25 years and sadly IMO the trout fishing declined. There’s still a few good spots up there, The Toccoa being one of the best. There still may be some brookies on the upper Toccoa as well. A good source for information would be a man by the name Justin Powell. I don’t know him personally only through certain groups but he runs the Orvis shop in Atlanta. Hope this helps and you have a great time.


----------



## Ferrulewax (Mar 19, 2018)

Shadowcast said:


> So I'm heading back up to Blue Ridge November 14-17 for my bi-annual camping trip. I have fishing on the 16th covered on private water in Eliijay for the whole day....but need some suggestions for some DIY for the other 2 days. I know we will hit Tammen Park and Curtis Switch the afternoon of the 14th after we get there....but need some suggestions for the 15th. I have never caught a brookie on fly so adding that to the list would be cool. Thanks in advance!


If you want to do wild trout fishing, you've got a ton of options available, and a good shot at brookies if you go far up enough on most wild-trout streams. The average wild fish is probably 4-7" with a possibility of fish up to 12".


----------



## GaG8tor (Jul 8, 2019)

I forgot to add. I’m pretty sure I’ve caught them in Smith Creek below Unicoi Lake at Unicoi State Park, which is also close to Helen


----------



## Ferrulewax (Mar 19, 2018)

GaG8tor said:


> I forgot to add. I’m pretty sure I’ve caught them in Smith Creek below Unicoi Lake at Unicoi State Park, which is also close to Helen


That is very true- Depending on wether OP wants to catch wild brookies or stocked brookies options are very different. Starting in November Delayed harvest waters will be open, including the upper Toccoa and smith creek. GA usually stocks brookies in all the DH waters, and they will readily eat a streamer typically. These are however not Southern Appalachian brook trout- but northern strain brookies that are stocked.


----------



## GaG8tor (Jul 8, 2019)

I thought at one point they were going to stop stocking Brookies. Sad thing nowadays is DH has really turned in to open season for poachers.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

I just wanna catch a brookie and a tiger on fly. Those are the two I have not caught yet.....I'd also like to get a hooknose dinosaur brown trout. The last brook trout I caught was 30+ years ago on worms in upstate NY.


----------



## GaG8tor (Jul 8, 2019)

North Carolina has some big Brookies. Bigger than most Rainbows in Georgia


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

GaG8tor said:


> North Carolina has some big Brookies. Bigger than most Rainbows in Georgia


LOL. Depends on where in GA you fish.....


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

I got this one last week in TN.


----------



## Ferrulewax (Mar 19, 2018)

If all you want to do is catch the brook trout and a tiger trout regardless of if they’re wild or stocked, You can pretty easily catch a Brooke trout in North Carolina or Georgia DH. for the tiger there are some places that stock them on private water.

A wild tiger trout is a once-in-a-lifetime fish


----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

Due to the high temps and lack of rain NC put the stocking of they’re dh waters off, till water temps drop. If you wanna big brown, bring your 8 wt, 300 grain sink tip , ibuprofen and 3 days to chuck meat on the hootch here around Atlanta. It will be a wild brown, not a pellet head


----------



## JacksonOB (Sep 6, 2019)

If you are willing to make the drive, some of the prettiest Brookies I've caught have been on the Nantahala above the Duke Energy power plant in North Carolina. Depending on when you are there it can be pretty quiet and there are some good pools that hold decent fish. Not a terrible drive from Blue Ridge.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

I caught that brookie that I posted above a mile and half hike up the Ramseys Cascades trail in the Smoky Mountain National Park. Because the water temps had been so warm that wasn't as many fish down below. But with the temps up there in Galtinlburg being 37 degrees this morning and a tropical storm coming in this weekend, the temps should lower and levels should rise.


----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

Yep, from blue ridge you can get there. Road gone thru the gorge around whitewater center area.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Well looks like I'll be taking a float trip on that Friday down the Toccoa. So Tammen Park and Curtis Switch Thursday afternoon, float trip on Friday, and private water on Saturday. Cannot wait!!


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

Good luck! 
Lots of good water around where you will be. You really can't go wrong!


----------



## Jared D (Mar 17, 2018)

I am going up to Blueridge as well in Nov. 8-12th.
Was going to bring my 6 at and just poke around. I will have the fam in tow so can't get serious.

Two questions if anyone can help.
First, what is DH? Not familiar w it.
Second - can someone show me a good streamer pattern. Curious what to bring. I made a bunch of dry flies and bead heads last year... need something new to whip up.


----------



## Ferrulewax (Mar 19, 2018)

Jared D said:


> I am going up to Blueridge as well in Nov. 8-12th.
> Was going to bring my 6 at and just poke around. I will have the fam in tow so can't get serious.
> 
> Two questions if anyone can help.
> ...


DH- Delayed Harvest. Per GA DNR: 
Anglers fishing delayed harvest streams must release all trout immediately and use and possess only artificial lures with one single hook per lure from Nov. 1–May 14 annually. The use of additional “dropper” lures on one line is permitted as long as each lure contains one single hook. These restrictions do not apply from May 15–Oct. 31 of each year. 

Basically they just heavily stock rivers for catch and release only in the fall winter and early spring. Typically pretty good and not too difficult fishing. 

Streamer patterns: 
Sparkle Minnows (my #1) 
if you want some more complicated stuff Kelly Gallop patterns are great, but typically more complicated ties.


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

Simple streamer pattern and very effective, the humble wooly bugger. Add a little flash down the sides and in the tail, beadhead, make it what you want.


----------



## BellyWalker (Sep 7, 2019)

Look forward to gearing how these trips play out. I have been talking with several guides in the area trying to plan a November trip. Although, it will most likely get pushed to next year.


----------



## KeithO (Feb 1, 2018)

Top water striped bass fishing on the fly on Lake Lanier will be fired up good in November as well.


----------



## Jared D (Mar 17, 2018)

Thank you ferrulwax and fishnpreacher. 

Is 6 wt to much? 
What pound tippett is best? I have an old medalist I may slap some cold water line on and give it a go.
I usually fish warm water in FL so this will be a change of pace.


----------



## Ferrulewax (Mar 19, 2018)

Jared D said:


> Thank you ferrulwax and fishnpreacher.
> 
> Is 6 wt to much?
> What pound tippett is best? I have an old medalist I may slap some cold water line on and give it a go.
> I usually fish warm water in FL so this will be a change of pace.


6wt would be fine, 5 is the status quo. Tippet from 3x-6x is probably my most used.


----------



## Flats Broke (Feb 7, 2017)

Shadowcast said:


> Well looks like I'll be taking a float trip on that Friday down the Toccoa. So Tammen Park and Curtis Switch Thursday afternoon, float trip on Friday, and private water on Saturday. Cannot wait!!


Jon,
You will catch some real toads on Noontootla Creek on Saturday. They are well fed by the property owners. If you haven't fished at Tammen Park before, be sure to mind the water release warnings at the dam. There are a few big browns that hang around Curtis Switch. The ones that have rolled my flies and the few I have actually caught there were all out in open water and not near the shore on either side. You might want to hike a ways down river on the RR tracks on that side of the river and thus get farther away from the crowds, if CS is full of fishermen, as it often is, when you get there. I lived in BR for nine years, first on Fighting Town Creek and later on McClure Creek.


----------



## Renegade (Aug 30, 2015)

I’m heading there in December to build a rod at Oysters. I’ll be fishing some private waters with my new bamboo stick afterwards. 

good luck and let us know how you did!


----------



## Scott Kor (Feb 3, 2019)

I agree with Fishnpreacher. Simple bugger pattern. Here is one that is popular in Montana called the Thin Mint. I had some left from a trip to the Missouri river. We killed it with these. I used some that I had left over in Tammen Park. They worked great there too! Mine were brass heads not tungsten.


----------



## JoeinAtl (Apr 12, 2019)

Jon I fish a piece of water not far from Elijay that is brook only, was killed out above a waterfall and repropagated with brook. Looks like your plans have changed but happy to share it with you privately. This site won't let me direct message you so reply here and we'll work it out.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

JoeinAtl said:


> Jon I fish a piece of water not far from Elijay that is brook only, was killed out above a waterfall and repropagated with brook. Looks like your plans have changed but happy to share it with you privately. This site won't let me direct message you so reply here and we'll work it out.


Thanks!! Feel free to text me. 863-860-7250


----------



## Boneheaded (Oct 4, 2017)

I did well on Tallulah River back in july with streamers. Tellico river in TN was really nice too.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Sweet man, It's about that time I make another trip up myself! 

Someone mention Justin Powell, he's the man! I've had him down here fishing with me for Tarpon in Miami and he's taken me trout fishing up there in North Carolina / Helen GA areas. We got into some bows and brookies at Smith Creek over at Unicoi state park. But those brookies are stocked. I have only ever caught one wild brookie, it was a 9" fish up in the smokies, up near Chimney top a few years ago. The wild brookies look much nicer than the stockers. I've caught one tiger trout but that was on private water, over at Bobby's place The Valley at Suches. Bobby is a stand up guy, with a great property and the nicest fish I have ever caught. His fish are pristine. He and his wife also made us a BBQ lunch when we were there, great folks.


----------



## mcraft173 (Apr 21, 2014)

I just fished there 10/17 - 10/19 (I stayed in the cherry log area, halfway between blue ridge and ellijay) and can share locations through DMs. My main objective on this trip was brook trout, of which I did not catch any. But I did bump into another angler on one of the creeks that confirmed I was in the right place for brook trout. I did manage to catch a few small wild rainbows in various places. (Ive done the private water - huge fish in the past, but lately been more interested in the DIY - wild fish, explore & hike challenge)

Keep in mind, many of the small streams are really low on water this year. So the guided trips and bigger water options are probably better.


----------



## BellyWalker (Sep 7, 2019)

Got a call back from one of the guides I was propositioning for next year and due to a cancellation the trip has been move up to this November. This will be my first trout trip so I am not picky. Will have my brother and Dad with me so it should be interesting. Pops hasn’t picked up a fly rod in 40+ years and my brothers only experience is messing with my 8# in the yard when we flood tide fish. 
I anticipate at least one to get the fly fishing bug. Should be a great time and can’t wait to make some memories!


----------

